# Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc



## Wallerschreck (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hab hier mal nach der Spro Red Arc geschmökert und bin oft darauf gestoßen das bei neuen Rollen recht häufig gewisse Mängel auftreten. Was allerdings fehlt und was ich nützlich fände wäre eine Art "checkliste" die man für eine neue Red Arc durcharbeitet und am Ende dann weiß ob man ein einwandfreies Exemplar erhalten hat. Also wie man welche bekannten Mängel feststellen kann. Nützlich wären auch tipps wie man bestimmte "kleinere" Mängel selbst beheben kann.
Das ganze möglichst in übersichtlicher Form wäre sicherlich eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Moin!
Das beste wäre ihr verknüpft das mit den Threads von Angeldet!


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Die Threads hab ich ja durchgeackert (zumindest alle diejenigen die "red arc" im Titel hatten   )
Aber eine wirkliche Übersicht hab ich dadurch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ich meinte auch nicht, daß die diesen Thread ersetzen sollen.
Sondern das dieser Thread die vorhandenen ergänzen könnte.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Das wäre eine maßnahme..also du meinst in der Form:

1: Rolle von Werk aus nicht ausreichend gefettet -> link zu thread xxxxx 

hab ich dich richtig verstanden?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jo so wars gemeint, damit das ganze Arc-Thema zusammenbleibt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Na dann hoffe ich mal drauf das jemand da den Überblick behalten hat und vielleicht hier bisschen was posten kann (zu AngelDet schiel)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Das Hauptproblem bei manchen Rollenexemplaren oder gar Lieferserien ist die mangelnde Fettung oder rauher Getrieberadlauf, was sich einfach durch mieses kratziges Kurbelgefühl bemerkbar macht. 
Da ist dann zuwenig Fett drin, manchmal war auch die Getriebabstimmung sehr rauh und ungenügend. 

*Sowas nimmt man nicht mit!* :g

Das konnte ich bei neueren Lieferserien Ende 2007 überhaupt nicht mehr beobachten, und ich habe einige durchprobiert, sowohl RedArc wie BlueArc.
(Insofern hat das Meckern vlt. was gebracht :m)

Kugellagerprobleme treten erstaunlicherweise nicht auf, die beiden großen Kugellager laufen sehr gut, sind dicht und sehr glatt laufend.
Da hakelt eher mal ein ARB-Lager bei einer einzelnen hochpreisigeren Shimano als bei der Arc. 
Die kleinen KL wie speziell unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen sind aber offen und meist nicht sonderlich gefettet und anfällig für Dreck und Salz, da kann man nur selber nachhelfen wenn es sicher funzen soll. Auch das rechte schmalere kann eine Abdichtung vertragen, das ist auch offen, bisher lief es auch immer gut.

Dann waren da noch an alten Problemen aus 2005/06 die Bügelschrauben, die man kontrollieren und nachziehen sollte, war aber jetzt auch nichts mehr.

Sehr gut ist auch, wenn die Unterlegdistanzscheiben für die Spule dabei sind, sowie der Gummi-Überzieher! :q

Achso: Die Händler nerven , wieso es nicht endlich das *genau das* Fett als Tube gibt, ist nen echter Mangel sowas! :g

Ansonsten gilt das gleiche wie bei allen Rollen: Alles bewegliche bewegen und verstellen!


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ah ok danke.
Ich denke mal damit kann ich zumindest schonmal die gröbsten Fehler ausschließen und sicherstellen dass ich keine 90 € in den Sand setze


----------



## OnTheMove (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Hi, wenn ich das hier so alles lese, hab ich jetzt auf jeden fall keinen bock mehr so wirklich auf eine RedArc. Aber es gibt ja zum glück alternativen!


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich das hier so alles lese, hab ich jetzt auf jeden fall keinen bock mehr so wirklich auf eine RedArc. Aber es gibt ja zum glück alternativen!



Ist doch kein Problem das Ding mal kurz zu öffnen. Ich habe jetzt seit 5 Jahren eine 9400er Blue Arc und seit 3 Jahren eine 2000er und eine 4000er Zauber in Arbeit. Noch keine Probleme. Auf meinen ersten drei Boddentouren habe ich pro Woche eine Rolle durchgeknallt. (ABU, Mitchell und eine Pilgrim/Kingston) Lagen auch alle bei 60 bis 70 Euro. Mit den Arc/Zauber noch keine Probleme|rolleyes


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Und die gröbsten Probleme scheinen ja inzwischen vom Werk aus beseitigt zu sein wenn ich AngelDet richtig verstanden hab, Na gut testen sollte mans auf jeden Fall ob bei ner Arc oder Schimano schiefgehen kann immer was.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Na gut testen sollte mans auf jeden Fall ob bei ner Arc oder Schimano schiefgehen kann immer was.


Das gilt wirklich immer, auch wenn ich 3 Shimanos für 200 EUR im Regal liegen sehe und probiere, läuft eine fühlbar schlechter als die anderen. 

Probleme treten viel mehr im Versand auf, und besonders bei "Sonderangeboten" via weiland i-bah.
In der Meinung eines guten Kaufs und günstigen Preises wird die Kritikfähigkeit manchmal ausgeblendet,
und zumindest erscheint es so (statistisch schlecht nachprüfbar und nur eine These ), daß so der "Dealer" eher die mackigen als die guten ins Pakt packt, die er ja schließlich seinem Ladenkunden Aug in Aug verkaufen will und muß. :g

Was auch eigentlich klar ist:
Wer sich jedes Jahr die neueste Stella oder die Top-Daiwa holt und höchtens 1 Jahr mit angelt,
wird schon über den Lauf einer Stradic die Nase rümpfen (inzwischen auch über den Ruf einer TP FB wg. Abwertung)
und eine Ryobi oder Arc einfach scheel #t angucken und wieder aus der Hand legen.
Wer dagegen sich im Sub-50 EUR Segment getummelt hat und Plastikrollen aller Arten gewohnt ist,
wird über den Lauf einer ordentlich montierten Arc schlichtweg begeistert sein.

So extrem relativ kann die Sichtweise sein, und jeder hat eine eigene. :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

So Bestellung ist raus werd das Schätzchen dann gleich auf Herz und Nieren testen


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

So die Red Arc ist angekommen und ich hab auch gleich wieder eine Frage. Und zwar läuft die Kurbel meiner Meinung nach nicht völlig rund. Es gibt eine Stelle bei der der Widerstand beim Kurbeln deutlich stärker wird. Der "Punkt" liegt (wenn man die Rolle so auf die Seite legt dass die Kurbel nach oben zeigt) bei einer Kurbelstellung von 16-17 Uhr. Das Problem ist unabhängig vom aktuellen Spulenhub bei jeder Kurbeldrehung immer an der gleichen Stelle. Da die Rolle doch nicht ganz billig ist glaube ich nicht das das normal ist. Also was soll ich machen..umtauschen? selbst nachbessern (nicht wirklich mei Fachgebiet) oder akzeptieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe läuft der Kurbelknauf unrund?

Umtauschen, an dem Metallkurbelknauf kann man garnichts mit kleinen Mitteln selber machen.
(außer den abzubohren und anders zu machen )

Das war jetzt Lieferquelle = Versand, nicht wahr?


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

nein nicht der Knauf läuft unrund sondern die gesamte Kurbel geht an besagter Stelle schwerer 

Ja es ging leidern icht anders als Versand da kein Händler in meiner Gegend das Ding im Laden hat und auch nicht "auf Probe" bestellen wollte. Allerdings habe ich bewusst nicht den billigsten Händler genommen sondern einen von dem ich nur gutes gehört habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Dann ist es ja eigentlich noch schlimmer, das an der Kurbel fest sitzende Großrad im Rollengehäuse hat wenn es ungleichmäßig immer an der selben Winkelstelle läuft, eine Unsauberheit. Hoffentlich nicht zu marginal, sonst streßt u.U. der Händler, so beliebtermaßen: "ist was? merk nix." #c  (wo wer es ist, bin ich ja schon irgendwie neugierig )
Also deutlich Umtausch wegen ungenügend verlangen.

Das schöne beim Händlerbesuch ist eben, dieses gleich auszuschalten, glücklich die einen günstigen mit großer Auswahl und hoher Typstückzahl in der Nähe haben. #6


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ok also bleibt mir scheinbar nichts anderes übrig als das Ding umzutauschen  ich hatte dem Händler als Anmerkung extra geschrieben er soll die Rolle nochmal auf einwandfreie Funktionalität überprüfen aber naja da kann jeder drunter verstehen was er will. 
Meinst du der Fehler ist zu marginal? Ich meine klar die Rolle funktioniert trotzdem aber es ist beim Kurbeln ein unangenehmes Gefühl und wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich damit hunderte von Stunden fischen will und 90 € bezahle würde ich mich maßlos darüber ärgern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jupp, stimm Dir da genau zu, und das ist mal wieder so ein Grauzonenfall im Versand.


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Nun ja soweit ich weiß habe ich ja zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht ohne Angaben von Gründen und wenn er sie mir nicht umtauschen will trete ich eben zurück und besorge sie mir von woanders...wirklich schade dass kein Händler hier die Rolle auf Vorrat hat


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Nochmal Danke für die Hilfestellung...ich hoffe mal wenn die nächste Rolle ankommt brauch ich deine Hilfe nicht mehr 
Ach so du hattest ja gefragt welcher Händler es ist..wenn du willst kann ich dir das ja als PN schicken (falls das bei dir ankommt) weil solange ich noch kein Feedback vom Händler habe will ich ihn hier nicht mit negativem in Verbindung bringen..kann ja jedem mal passieren dass er sowas nicht bemerkt.


----------



## augustin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute meine 200er RedArc bekommen. Nach erster Überprüfung ist alles in Ordnung. 
Welche Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich als Zielfisch Zander im Fliesgewässer angebe.
Bin gespannt, wie die Schnur sich aufspulen läßt. Wenn es einseitig wird, habe ich keine Distanzringe zum unterlegen.

Die Rute habe ich schon. Ist eine Penzon&Michel Travel300

Was muß eigentlich in der Verpackung einer neuen Rolle alles drin sein?  

Grüße
augustin


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Also bei mir waren ein tütchen mit Unterlegscheiben aus plastik und ein Gummieüberzieher für den Kurbelknauf mit in der Packung. Wegen der Schnur solltest du mit der Suche jede Menge tipps finden aber ich benutze im Fließgewässer eine 0,16er geflochtene


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jupp, und die Explosionszeichnung ist nicht als Zettel, sondern als Aufdruck auf den weißen Klappdeckeln - aufheben, kopieren etc. :m


----------



## augustin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Stimmt, Verhüterli war dabei. Allerdings fehlen mir die Ringe.
Muß wohl doch nochmal beim händler nachfragen.

Danke allerseits.

Bis denne.

augustin


----------



## H.Christians (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Oha wieder mal die Red Arc. Ich kann meine Meinung ganz einfach nicht ändern, grade wenn ich so was hier lese.

Shimano hin oder her, aber sowas habe ich bei denen noch nie gehabt. Vielleicht nur Glück,aber auch bei meinen Bekannten gab es sowas nicht.

Da hilft auch ein prima Gehäuse nicht viel, wenn der Rest schlicht und einfach nur auf unterstem Niveau produziert wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ist ja klar daß das kommen mußte. |rolleyes

Aber er wollte eben keine 270 EUR ausgeben, sondern nur eben über 80 und dafür trotzdem was richtig gutes, stabiles und langlebiges bekommen.
Unterstes Niveau ist was anderes, Unschönheiten treten bei den ganzen Serien der Daiwa und Shimano-Rollen auch auf, und darum geht es hier: suboptimales Exemplar, aber kein Schrott. 
Mehr als vor "Versandabschiebungen" zu warnen kann ich auch nicht machen. :g


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Trägt eigentlich nichts zum Thema bei aber: Was kostet eine RedArc doch gleich noch?

19EUR oder 90?

Wer sich mal die Zeit nimmt und hier die einschlägigen Threads durchliest, dürfte eigentlich gar nicht mehr mit dem Gedanken an einen RedArc-Kauf spielen.

Eine Rolle für 90EUR, die zunächst erstmal nach ihrer ausreichenden Schmierung überprüft werden sollte, bei dem offenbar offen liegende Kugellager gerne Probleme bereiten, bei der ungleichmäßige Rundläufe zu verzeichnen sind ...

Warum ist eine Rolle von Kogha gleich nochmal absolut abzulehnender Scheiss...?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Weil die RedArc genauso wie die sehr baugleichen BlueArc Serie 9000, Ryobi Zauber, WFT Alubraid usw. sehr massive Metallrollen sind, die im Aufbau wie eine Stella AR oder jetzt auch wieder die Stella FB sind, nur billiger gearbeitet und daher ereichen sie nicht den smoothen Lauf der Stella, haben sogar öfter mal mechanische Fertigungsausreißer in den gelieferten Rollenexemplaren.

Nichts desto trotz bekommt man da einen "Rollenrohstoff" auf dem Niveau, und wer es richtig anstellt, ein feines Röllchen aussucht oder gar die durchaus übliche Schmnierungsverbesserung durchführt, wird mit viel Rolle für wenig Geld belohnt, die zudem noch eine gewaltige Notfallreserve enthält, so daß auch 2m Welse von der Rolle erfolgreich gebändigt werden können. 

Darum, weil man eben nicht 500 EUR dafür über hat und evtl. noch selber an die persönliche Fertigkeit+Fangchance glaubt, damit einen großen Fisch erfolgreich auf die Schuppen legen zu können - das geht erwiesenermaßen nämlich erstaunlich gut, und die auseinanderfliegende Rolle wäre ein ewiger Alptraum.

Über andere Rollen außer dem japanischen Dreigespann Shimano - Daiwa - Ryobi braucht man sich erstmal lange nicht unterhalten, in der Disziplin Spinnrolle klein+fein+gut sind die nun mal um einiges den anderen vorraus.

Aber wer mit der ReadArc nicht klar kommt, soll die bloß liegen lassen - Finger weg! :m
Dieser beschi..ene Boom und Run auf die Rollen führt nämlich genau zu einer so hohen Nachfrage, wo dann die schlechteren Rollen mit auftreten. Also besser es bleiben genug liegen, damit der Händler die 2.Wahl auch zurückschickt. 

Wäre wirklich mal interessant wieviele tausend hier in DE pro Monat über die Theke gehen ....


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

270 € geb ich im Leben nicht für ne Rolle aus da leg ich doch lieber noch bisschen was drauf und kauf mir ne Harrisson da hab ich glaubich mehr von  . Bisher hab ich von Leuten die sie wirklich benutzen viel gutes über die red arc gelesen. 90€ sind momentan wirklich absolute schmerzgrenze für eine Rolle und die Arc ist nach eingehender untersuchung (insbesondere der Bremse) ein echt klasse Stück...wäre der Fehler nicht hätte ich die Rolle auf jeden Fall behalten.

Wenn ich irgendwann mal Geld zuviel hab wirds vielleicht auch mal ne Schimano momentan muss das Preis/Leistungs Verhätlnis aber stimmen.


----------



## H.Christians (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



> Trägt eigentlich nichts zum Thema bei aber: Was kostet eine RedArc doch gleich noch?
> 
> 19EUR oder 90?
> 
> ...


 

Endlich mal einer, der meine Meinung teilt. 

Ich spreche ja auch nicht von einer TP oder Stella, aber es gibt auch von Shimano gute und günstige Rollen.

Exage oder Seido zum Beispiel.  

Ich habe selber auch 6 Shimano Sienna in meiner Sammlung:q, da kann ich mit angeln gehen, ohne diese vorher mal auf ausreichend Fett überprüfen zu müssen.

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob es Standard bei einer Rolle von ca 80-90€ sein darf,daß diese nach Lust und Laune vom Hersteller gefettet wird.

Es gibt nee Menge guter Hersteller von Angelrollen, habe mich letzte Woche von meinem Dealer dazu überreden lassen, mal die Ultimate Outrunner(Freilaufrolle 5000er Modell) zu testen.
War erst nicht so begeistert, habe dann aber 4 Stück mitgenommen. Die Teile laufen echt wie geschmiert, was Sie im Alltagseinsatz so taugen werden, muß sich aber noch zeigen.

Ich bin also keineswegs nur auf Shimano fixiert,was einige ja vermuten.

Nur mit der Red Arc werde ich nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen. Liegt aber auch wohl daran,daß man ja wirklich nicht grade wenig negatives grade hier auf dem AB über die Rolle lesen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jau, kauft Shimano P3, Exage, Seido usw., reicht doch! :m

und ansonsten siehe oben. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Welche Marke ich bevorzuge dürfte ja klar sein, aber ne Exage/Seido???
Das find ich nun doch ein büschen albern.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Mein reden, entweder man kauft sich ne etwas nachbesserungsfähige Arc, wenn das Geld knapper ist oder man was händisch-aufgearbeitetes superstabiles braucht, 
oder man legt gleich das Geld für ne anständige Shimano hin, das wären etwa Aspire FA, Fireblood, Stella usw.
oder man braucht unbedingt ne stark-ziehende leichtlaufende Süßwasserrolle, dann von Daiwa ab Infinity aufwärts.

Muß jeder sehen wo er seine EURonen hinbringt. :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

@Det

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen -- wenn mir mal eine günstig über den Weg läuft, schlage ich auch zu.

ABER: 90EUR sind eine Menge Geld. Normalerweise wird bei einer Marke und / oder einem Modell, welches offenbar nicht grundsätzlich fehlerfrei ausgeliefert wird und dennoch in der oberen mittleren Preisklasse liegt, sofort auf heftigste interveniert und für Schrott erklärt. Beiträge dieser Art gibt es hier zur Genüge.

Lediglich bei dieser Rolle besteht offenbar Narrenfreiheit.

Überleg doch mal bitte, wie das klingt bei einer 90EUR-Rolle, wenn man erstmal angehalten wird, die Schmierung zu überprüfen. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Was macht so einer wie ich, der bei solchen Fummeleien eher grobmotorisch veranlagt ist? Muss so einer im Ernstfall mit einer Rolle fischen, die schlecht geschmiert ist und einen unrunden Lauf hat? Für 90EUR?

Vollmetallrollen mit Wormshaftgetriebe und versiegelten Kugellagern gibt es auch von Kogha. Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres links eine RedArc und rechts eine von Kogha in der Hand - beide für 90EUR. Allerdings hat der TD mit den RedArcs wesentlich mehr Rückläufer, als bei der Kogha - bei ähnlich großen Verkaufsstückzahlen.

Seine Meinung: die RedArc ist schon lange das Geld nicht mehr wert - zumindest nicht im direkten Vergleich mit gleichartigen Mitbewerbermodellen. Ganzmetall, Wormshaft, Edelstahl oder gar Titan - alles kein Sonderfall mehr. Auf den zug sind in den letzten zwei Jahren viele Hersteller aufgesprungen.

Nur um die RA wird ein Hype veranstaltet, der eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig wäre.

Sie hat sicherlich ihre Berechtigung und ist mit Sicherheit auch eine Spitzenrolle. Aber für 90EUR erwarte ich einfach ein rudrum-sorglos-Paket und keinen Legokasten, den man erst zerlegen und neu zusammensetzen muss, bevor man ungetrübten Spielspaß erleben kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Sie hat sicherlich ihre Berechtigung und ist mit Sicherheit auch eine Spitzenrolle. Aber für 90EUR erwarte ich einfach ein rudrum-sorglos-Paket und keinen Legokasten, den man erst zerlegen und neu zusammensetzen muss, bevor man ungetrübten Spielspaß erleben kann.



Spitzenrolle für 90€ ;+

Sorry, aber wo kostet die Rolle denn noch 90€? #c

Bei Moritz gab es die wohl schon für 50€, 70 scheint mir ein normaler Preis zu sein. Man bekommt halt immer das, was man bezahlt, und garantiert nie mehr. Eventuell weniger, aber garantiert nicht mehr! Und wenn eine Rolle für 50€ verkauft werden kann dann kann eben nicht mehr Material als sagen wir mal 20€ drin sein. Und was erwartet ihr dafür? |kopfkrat

Ich bin auch kein Fan der Roten, aber für das Geld das sie kosten finde ich die Leistung die man erhält ordentlich. Im Vergleich zu meinen benutzten Modellen hat sie mir eben nicht besonders gut gefallen, aber die kosten eben auch deutlich mehr. 

Über Kogha-Rollen rede ich nicht weiter, hatte mal welche, die habe ich nach 1 mal fischen verschenkt, und zwar die damals teuerste des Kataloges, die kann man sicher bei weitem nicht mit der RedArc vergleichen. Weil Du TD schreibst: Gibts die nicht nur bei Askari? Dachte ich immer, das dies eine exclusive Eigenmarke ist?

Ich finde die Arc OK,wenn sie dem Anspruch genügt und man eine günstige Rolle sucht. Es gibt sicher deutlich bessere Rollen, aber die kosten eben auch entsprechend mehr. Ich habe die Arc schon empfohlen und würde das auch wieder machen, eben unter den genannten Aspekten. #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ABER: 90EUR sind eine Menge Geld. Normalerweise wird bei einer Marke und / oder einem Modell, welches offenbar nicht grundsätzlich fehlerfrei ausgeliefert wird und dennoch in der oberen mittleren Preisklasse liegt, sofort auf heftigste interveniert und für Schrott erklärt. Beiträge dieser Art gibt es hier zur Genüge.


Da stimm ich Dir voll zu! Das ist Geld, und dafür erwartet man ein gutes Produkt. Die Teile wurden aber auch schon mit 49 EUR Liste verkauft - und die waren zumindest schlechter.

Was immer so untergeht: Es gibt eben mehrere Arcs, auf allen ihren Schienen, und das ist schlicht 1.Wahl, 2.Wahl, 3.Wahl .....
Die Crux ist, daß diese unterschiedlichen Qualitäten in den Handel gelangen - aber im Gegensatz zum Profilholz etc. *OHNE Label drauf*. 
Steht immer nur Red Arc drauf, nicht 1. Sortierung, 2.Sortierung usw.

Ob die schlechteren eigentlich in billigere Länder gehen (und von findigen Dealern importiert werden) oder sonstwas, weiß ich nicht. 
Beobachtbare Tatsache ist: *Sie sind da*, man schraubt einige Rollen fast ohne Fett auf, kam aber von ebay. Die billigen vom dem Billigracker Nord für wenige Euronen haben sich bei einem sehr breitgetretenen Kauf auch dermaßen schlecht ausgezeichnet.

ABER: Es gibt auch 1.Wahl, ganz 1-A Sahnestücke. Wenn ich zu meinem nächsten großen Händler in H fahre, dann hat der da nette Spro-Arc Röllchen im Regal, die es locker mit der Shimano-Schiene aufnehmen können, die dortigen RedArcs können es sogar mit einer Aspire FA aus dem Regal nebenan aufnehmen, es läuft leicht sauber locker und gut, *so wie sie ist*. Für ca. 85 EURonen eine Rolle, wo auf dem Nebenteil je nach Sonderpostenlage Preise zwischen 270 und 350 EUR draufstehen. Und die nicht dauernd bei einem Belastungseinsatz nachgeölt werden muß wie eine Shimano, die ihre Ölluke dringend braucht weil sie NULL-gefettet ist. :g
Ja, und manche (wenige) teure Shimanos laufen sogar einen Tick schlechter - speziell leicht kratzige ARB-Kugellager sind so ein Thema für mich, kommt bei den Arcs nicht vor (bisher jedenfalls *toitoitoi*), jedenfalls muß man da auch immer nachschauen ob man wirklich das Sahneteil bekommt oder eine schlechtere, die die Kontrollen nur mit Ach+Krach geschafft hat.
Eine Sonderklasse sind die ganz teuren ab 400 EUR von Shimano, Stella und Co, die laufen im Regal noch einen spürbaren Tick besser. Fühlen sich aber insgesamt aufgrund des extremen Leichtbaus ziemlich "zart" an ... #t

Zusammengefaßt: Es gibt Rollen 1.Wahl und es gibt welche schlechterer Wahl. Der Handel hier in DE vertickt alles - wieso weshalb warum? #c Testland DE?

Ich kann nur sagen, und das ist die reale Erfahrung, die viele eben auch gemacht haben: Wenn ich mir eine 1-Wahl Rolle besorge, und das läßt sich recht schnell und genau schon im Laden feststellen, dann habe ich eine bessere Rolle als die 350 EUR-Rolle, ja letztlich ist sie belastbarer und stabiler als jede bis oben bei der Konkurrenz hinauf. Ich kann also für 85 EUR eine Toprolle aus dem Regal bekommen, und für die Preisdifferenz kontrolliere ich gerne, ist ein guter Stundenlohn für die 10-15min, hochgerechnet etwa 1100 EUR p.Stunde! :m

Und ich kann sie mit einer richtig guten Fettung nächstes Jahr noch besser zum laufen bekommen, nach 2 Jahren läuft sie noch besser, weil diese Rollen sich noch einlaufen, oldstyle Getriebe halt. Ich muß aber nach einiger Zeit auch "ran" weil die Rolle irgendwann nach vielen Einsatzmonaten anfängt schlechter zu laufen oder die Winterpause vorsorglich dazu einlädt. 
Gesalzte Rollen müssen sowieso jedes Jahr einmal grundgereinigt und neu versorgt werden, sonst werden sie vom Gilb her nicht alt. Und ich fette jede Rolle besonders gut bevor sie ins Salz geht - lohnt sich einfach in viel mehr Jahren Haltbarkeit.

Wenn man sich einer Rolle 2.Wahl mit leichten Macken "andrehen" läßt, oder gar eine noch schlechter zusamengebaute, dann hat man den Salat. 
Man kann versuchen daraus was zu machen, fetten etc., man kann und sollte eigentlich sowas beim Händler lassen bzw. wieder zurückgeben. Nur was passiert mit dieser Mackenrolle? Der Händler packt die von Wallerschreck zurückgesendete bei i-bäh rein, der nächste Käufer kauft den Kram und spricht sich hier wieder aus. ;+ Ob man solche Handelsgebaren unterstützen muß? |kopfkrat ;+

On nun Spro bei großer Marktnachfrage ihre Wareneingangskontrolle besonders tolerant einstellt, oder der Hintergrundfabrikant der diese Rollen rausläßt, ich weiß es nicht aber es passiert faktisch! :g 
Und diese "Müllrollen" überschwemmen den Markt, und die die nur auf den Preis schielen werden "die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften". (John Ruskin)

Das ändert aber überhaupt nichts daran, daß ich eben entweder einen sehr guten Versandhändler nehme, der selber nochmal eine Eingangskontrolle durchführt, oder per live-Besuch mir Rollen aussuche, die auch schon per Eingangskontrolle selektiert wurden. Mein Händler in H macht das, da investiere ich auch gerne mal ein paar Stunden Klönschnack und Investigation um das Herauszubekommen und das Regal zeigt es beweisbar - nur Sahneteile, und es ist eben nicht nur Spro, sondern alle Hersteller incl. Daiwa, Shimano, Balzer etc., die ihm gerne mal "Schund" andrehen wollen. Er bzw. der gesamte Laden hat aber wenig Streßfälle mit anstürmenden enttäuschten Kunden. |krach:

Von einem guten Händler (egal Laden oder Versand) erwarte ich eine Kompetenz und Kontrolle im Kundensinne, und seinem Optimierungssinne gegen Post-Sale-Generve.
Die Gülle in der Suppe sind die vielen supergünstigen Boxenschieber (wie bei im PC-Markt auch ), die die letzte Marge ausknautschen wollen und die besinnungslos jeden Kram über die Theke oder ins Paket stecken.
Das sind 2 verschiedene Schienen, die man leider nicht so einfach offensichtlich trennen kann. |rolleyes
Insofern ist Shimano deutlich genauer und im Warenangebot über alle Händler besser, da sie genauere Endkontrollen haben müssen, mackige Rollen selten sind. Aber selbst Daiwa kommt da nicht hin, und die andern alle schon mal gar nicht. Ob ich die genauere Endkontrolle von Shimano dermaßen fürstlich bezahlen will #c, ist aber eine Sache die jeder mit sich abmachen muß, je nachdem wo die EURonen kneifen.

Ich hoffe es ist aber deutlich geworden, wo der Unterschied liegt, und wieso viele Leute von den Rollen begeistert sind, wogegen auch immer wieder Schundunfälle damit passieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

@Det

So wirs wohl laufen, bei der Arc und den ganzen Clones.
Der/Die Hersteller haben bestimte Produktionskapazitäten mit denen sich bestimmte Nachfragemengen herstellen lassen. 
Wenn das nicht reicht kriegt jemand die Pläne der mal eben ein paar Tausend quasi im Lohnauftrag nachbauen kann. Das sind dann die nicht so ganz Dollen.
Ich hab mal mit meinem Dealer zusammen seine ganzen RC Rollen getestet und befummelt. Die waren alle ordentlich, kosten aber auch je nach Grösse 75 bis 80 Euro.
Von der Passgenauigkeit, Lackierqualität, Spielfreiheit usw. waren seine Ryobi Excia am Besten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Händler packt die von Wallerschreck zurückgesendete bei i-bäh rein, der nächste Käufer kauft den Kram und spricht sich hier wieder aus. ;+ Ob man solche Handelsgebaren unterstützen muß? |kopfkrat ;+


 
Dann könnte es ja rein theoretisch sein, dass es nur eine einzige schlechte RA gibt und die immer und immer wieder bei 1-2-3 vertickert wird?;+

Scherz.

Ich bräuchte noch eine günstige Ersatzrolle für Norge dieses Jahr.
Ich dachte, dass Det mir die aussuchen und übertunen könnte?

Uli


----------



## wir_wissen (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Hallo, ich bin jetzt knapp vierzig Jahre alt und am Angeln seit ich denken kann. Ich habe einige Rollen schon weit über zwanzig Jahre und da ich vom Beruf Techniker bin warte und pflege ich sie selber. Dabei sind Rollen wie DAM Quick 2001, 2002 oder Shimanoteile aus den 90er (Biomaster, Baitrunner etc.), aber ich habe noch nie eine perfekte Rolle gekauft. Vor 3 Jahren habe ich je eine Team Daiwa Advantage 4000 und eine Shimano Biomaster MgS 1000 für teures Geld gekauft und beide waren für mich nicht ordentlich abgefettet. Meine Lieblingsrolle ist eine Daiwa SS-II 3500c und auch die sah nicht so toll aus von innen. Ganz ehrlich ich habe die RedArc als 10400 und finde die Verarbeitung gut. Die Erforschung eines Produkts kostet und die Kosten müssen wieder rein, aber Materialkosten sind was völlig anderes. Damit hier keiner sagt ich erzähle nur Stuss habe ich einige Rollen meiner Sammlung als JPG drangehängt. Zum Glück ist jeder anders und mir ist es völlig egal ob ich mit einer Stella oder Uralt Rolle am Wasser stehe, Hauptsache es macht Spaß. Viele Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jupp stimm Dir da genau zu! vorausgesetzt jemand hat Lust, Spaß oder einfach ein Händchen dafür, dann geht es so optimal.

Und schöne Rollenpottpourri Bilder!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch eine günstige Ersatzrolle für Norge dieses Jahr.
> Ich dachte, dass Det mir die aussuchen und übertunen könnte?


Das überrascht mich jetzt doch in bischen 

aber klar, kein Problem wenn es nicht zu zeitkritisch ist, ich muß erst etwas mehr Luft haben. :m

An Händler wäre für jemanden von nördlich HH immer die Gummitanke eine Superquelle, live oder auch per Versand, der Thomas ist auch gut am Telefon! #6 Muß man nur logistisch irgendwie gut hinbekommen ...

Mein Top-Favorit fürs schwere Angeln ist aber nicht die RedArc (die bis M), sondern die anderen Schwesterrollen Ryobi Applause/Spro Blue Arc 7000 + 8000 Serie, ohne WS und damit sehr viel robuster und Multi-ähnlicher durchzukurbeln, 3 verschiedene Kurbelbauausführungen und alle in kombinationsneutralem silber! :m

Die 8400 arbeitet bei mir jetzt seit über einem Jahr in der 3.Saison und wickelt auch sehr gut mit der verwendeten Powerline, in Stärken 016/017/021 zu 150m, das ist  dann eine Rollen-Schnurkombo wo der Fisch sehr groß sein darf, ich probiere es ja meist mehr an den unterseeischen Hindernissen aus!


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Teile wurden aber auch schon mit 49 EUR Liste verkauft - und die waren zumindest schlechter.



Aha.....selbst erlebt oder selbst hier gelesen ????


Ich möchte dazu mal folgende, selber gemachte Erfahrungen, mitteilen:

Im meinem Besitz befinden sich 2 Stck. 10300er RedArcs, gekauft in Kaltenkirchen. Angebotspreis: 49,99

beide Rollen TOP, keine der genannten Probleme vorhanden.
Die Rollen wurden vor Ort, soweit möglich, geprüft.

Desweiteren habe ich 2 Stck. 10400, wovon jede bei  Dealern hier in der Nähe gekauft wurden. Die eine kostete 99,90, die andere 79,90. Ein der beiden Rollen fing nach kurzem Einsatz an zu mahlen wie eine Kaffeemühle. Rate mal welche das war....

...es war die für 99,90 !!!

Hier zu schreiben, Angebotspreis = Schrott oder 2. oder 3. Wahl......ähm....dazu sage ich mal nichts weiter.

Pauschal aburteilen kann jeder. 

Pech kann man mit jeder Rolle (auch mit hochpreisigen Shimanos - mir so passiert) haben, wenn man nicht im Laden kauft und vorher den Lauf soweit wie möglich prüfen kann, sondern so etwas wegen ein paar Euro billiger aus Hintertupfingen kommen lässt.

Was aber letztendlich auch kein großes Problem ist, dann wird eben vom Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch gemacht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Vielleicht sollte ich auch auf meine gute alte Stradic 4000 FG zurückgreifen, die seit Jahren ohne Pflege im Süßwasser und Salzwasser läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## Werner G (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Zuerst war die RA supertoll, jetzt soll sie superxxxxxxxe sein?

Habe mir die Red Arc gleich 3mal im Versand geholt.
Bis auf einen klitzekleinen Lackfehler gibts nichts zu meckern.
An eine Stella oder Infinity kommmt die RA nicht ran. 
Die RA drehen einfach ein bischen schwerer an.
Die Bremse ist in der Preisklasse einfach der Hammer.
Für das Geld bekommt man da eine wirklich ordentliche Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Aha.....selbst erlebt oder selbst hier gelesen ????


 Hier im Board erlebt, wurde auch waidlich breitgewalzt. |rolleyes

Na klar, es kann überall mackige Rollen geben, ob bei den teureren Angeboten oder den billigen, ist Dir ja auch so passiert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei den extrem billigen Angeboten aber sicher höher, vor allem wenn dort auch ganze Chargen der Infinity Q in einer weit höheren Preislage inspiziert wurden, wovon sehr viele mackig waren. Daß der sehr günstige Preis eine Ursache hat, wird doch wohl jeder einsehen, hat Schleien-Stefan weiter oben gut beschrieben, verschenken können die auch nichts.

Ich habe aber noch zusätzlich zu deinen Ausführungen festgestellt, daß es min. 1 Händler gibt, der die Sachen selber genau kontrollieren läßt und dafür dann auch seinen z.B. +5 EUR höheren Preis meiner Meinung nach verdient hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch auf meine gute alte Stradic 4000 FG zurückgreifen, die seit Jahren ohne Pflege im Süßwasser und Salzwasser läuft und läuft und läuft...


Nein, kein Problem, aber gerade die stark nachgefragte 4000er Größe der Red Arc hat so ein merkwürdiges Marktverhalten, was Gerrit schon richtig analysierte.  Die weniger nachgefragte 3000er Größe hat auffällig diese Probleme nicht.

Die Empfehlung der BlueArc ist wirklich um einiges sicherer und angebrachter dafür, vor allem wenn man drauf angewiesen ist im Urlaub.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das der sehr günstige Preis eine Ursache hat, wird doch wohl jeder einsehen, verschenken können die auch nichts.



sag mal Det, ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das Angebotspreise nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Verkauf Mängelbehafteter Ware zu tun hat, sondern durchaus andere, z.B. Kaufmännisch Plausible Gründe haben kann ???

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber mit deinem Pauschalurteil lehnst Du dich ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass bei billig produzierter Fernostware eine aufwendige Endkontrolle mit anschließender Sortierung stattfindet. Vermutlich werden Materialien von unterschiedlichen Zulieferern verbaut, aber die Rollen differenziert anbieten ist doch kaum sinnvoll.

Das würde wissentlich den Markennamen kaputtmachen. Wer will das schon?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> sag mal Det, ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das Angebotspreise nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Verkauf Mängelbehafteter Ware zu tun hat, sondern durchaus andere, z.B. Kaufmännisch Plausible Gründe haben kann ???


Natürlich könnte es sein, aber wie denn genau, die Anzahl der Möglichkeiten sind auch endlich.
Wer etwas billiger verkauft als es eigentlich sein kann oder als es wert ist, hat irgendwo gespart, ganz einfach und unwiderlegbar.

Ich glaube bestimmten Leuten mehr und anderen weniger, und wenn es sich nach dem Muster wiederholt und einige mir glaubwürdige Leute das schildern: Hinfahren, genau gucken, aussortieren und dann was brauchbares gefunden, dann ist für mich die Sache eigentlich klar: Das ist Sonderrestposten wie Thomas Phillips u.a., ganz billig aber auf keinem besonders hohen Niveau. 

Ist mir auch wurschtepiep, ich muß da nicht unbedingt solche Sachen kaufen, und ich würde jedem davon abraten wenn er sich eigentlich einen Service der von mir oben beschriebenen Art wünscht, alleine aus Anfahrtsgründen etc., kommt auch schnell teuer wenn man nicht gerade in der Nähe wohnt oder ist.
Muß jeder selber wissen, ob er sich das antut, gerade bei dermaßen günstigen Rollenpreisen kann ich es im Grunde nicht verstehen, daß man die letzten Zehner unbedingt sparen will und muß, das ist sparen am falschen Ende, denn es sind nicht Hunderter, die man z.B. bei einer JP Bestellung einspart, sondern Beträge die weit unter einer Tankfüllung liegen. 
Wer dafür alleine schon extra weit hin und zurück fährt ... #c


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die weniger nachgefragte 3000er Größe hat auffällig diese Probleme nicht.



oh oh......jetzt muss ich dir abermals widersprechen.

Allein drei meiner Bekannten (gleicher Verein) haben ebenfalls "mahlende RedArcs" wovon jeder mindestens eine 3000er sowie einer auch eine 2000er Kaffeemühle sein eigen nennt.

Übrigens alle bei ansässigen Dealern für viel Geld und nicht in Kaltenkirchen zum Angebotspreis und auch nicht im billigen Versand gekauft.

Da sind einfach Unterschiedliche Lose gefertigt worden. Gibt es überall und wird es überall auch in Zukunft geben.

Aber solange es Bastler wie dich gibt, ist das ja alles nicht so tragisch. Da gibt es Anleitungen, wie der Bastelfreudige Angler alle "Schmierprobleme" in den Griff bekommt.

Den angedachten Zerlege- Fetten- und Zusammenbaukurs bist Du ja immer noch schuldig   Das wäre doch nun wirklich mal eine Maßnahme....oder ?  Über einen KaffeeKassenKursBeitrag  kann man sich ja Unterhalten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass bei billig produzierter Fernostware eine aufwendige Endkontrolle mit anschließender Sortierung stattfindet. Vermutlich werden Materialien von unterschiedlichen Zulieferern verbaut, aber die Rollen differenziert anbieten ist doch kaum sinnvoll.
> 
> Das würde wissentlich den Markennamen kaputtmachen. Wer will das schon?


Richtig, genau solche Überlegungen kann man an sich absehen, die Rollenbodys sind ja z.B. auch kaum beschriftet und können überall für verwendet werden sofern die Farbe paßt, gerade mal die Spulen werden beschriftet.
Die Ryobi Zauber, Tubertini, Penn, Grauvell sind genau die gleichen Rollenbodys.

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Zulieferern kann auch gut sein, würde unterschiedliche Chargenqualitäten erklären.

Es gibt aber eine Endkontrolle bzw. Fixing, kann man gut sehen wenn man eine nietnagelneue vergurkte samt einem Top-Exemplar in die Finger bekommt (Spro 9200 in diesem Fall), die vergurkte hat falsche Teile von der anderen Serie (7200) dran und ist was sehr wackeliges. Das Aufschlußreiche daran ist eben, daß der Käufer die beide direkt zusammen bei einem Händler zum gleichen Zeitpunkt und Preis gekauft hat, die Teile aber so unterschiedlich sind wie man es kaum glauben kann, die WS-Welle ist sogar aus Messing anstelle Alu und daher ein eingesetztes E-Teil der ersten Serien, so mal eben kann das bei einer Serienfertigung nicht passieren, jemand hat die hastig hingetrimmt. 

Die x. Wahl oder Sortierung bezieht sich ja auch auf das wie man es in der anständigen Auswahl tun würde, nur macht das der Hersteller eben offiziell nicht, wie Du dargelegt hast.

Und es ist allen Ryobi-Besitzern z.B. bekannt, daß dort bei ansonsten sehr baugleichen Rollen nicht soviele bzw. kaum jemals mackige auftreten wie bei Spro. Dort muß also jemand höhere Maßstäbe anlegen.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte es sein, aber wie denn genau, die Anzahl der Möglichkeiten sind auch endlich.
> Wer etwas billiger verkauft als es eigentlich sein kann oder als es wert ist, hat irgendwo gespart, ganz einfach und unwiderlegbar.



Sorry Det, aber das ist Quatsch was Du da schreibst. Ich habe zwar nicht Kaufmann gelernt, bin aber sein fast 30 Jahren erfolgreich im Verkauf tätig. Wir haben regelmäßig Aktionsware, welche für Spucke verkauft wird um den Kunden zu locken und eine Art von Kundenbindung zu erreichen. Diese Waren sind in keinster Weise minderwertige Artikel. 

Meine Frau ist gelernte Einzelhandelskauffrau. Bei Ihr im Betrieb gibt es regelmäßig Angebote, an denen die außer Arbeit nichts haben. Da wird zum Selbstkostenpreis gute, erstklassige Ware verkauft um die Kunden in den Laden zu locken. Ergebnis: Der Laden ist an den Tagen brechend voll, die meisten Kunden kaufen auch andere Waren und somit wird eine sehr gute Umsatzsteigerung erreicht. Was glaubst Du was passieren würde, wenn der Kunde zwar mit Billigstpreisen gelockt, aber mit minderwertiger Ware bedient wird. 

Dafür gibt es Ramschläden der 1 € Klasse.

Ach ja, auch das ist ganz einfach und unwiderlegbar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Da sind einfach Unterschiedliche Lose gefertigt worden. Gibt es überall und wird es überall auch in Zukunft geben.


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu! 

Bei mackigen und hakelnden Rollen hilft aber auch das gute Schmieren nicht wirklich weiter, man bekommt damit kein Topröllchen mehr hin. #d
Einzige Strategie kann nur das vermeiden solcher Exemplare sein.

Für eine genaue Beurteilung der verwendeten Getriebe und  evtl. Materialunterschiede müßte man eine größere Menge analysieren, aber diesbezügliche Unterschiede konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen, einige Getriebeteile sind einfach nur unsauber gefertigt gewesen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

..moin..

ich weiss , 
schon tausendmal diskutiert und auch off-topic..
aber ich muss sagen , 
dass ich es ein bisschen schwach von spro finde, 
nachdem man wirklich öfter im ab liest ,
dass gerade dieses rollen-modell probleme hat,
nicht mal mehr drauf zu achten, dass nicht soviele
"montags-rollen im"umlauf sind.

ich besitze keine RED arc,..
sicherlich eine gute rolle
aber ich finde es auch etwas verwunderlich ,
bei einer neuen rolle
die fettung,
und andere details so genau zu kontrolliern,..
das ist ja wie bei ner gebrauchten.#c

ich weiss ,das kann einem bei anderen rollen genauso passieren,
sicherlich hat die red arc aufrgrund der hohen nachfrage
auch prozentual mehr ausfälle...

aber  n bisschen mehr kontrolle nach der fertigung  würde spro 
ganz gut tun...

greetz
hans


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Sorry Det, aber das ist Quatsch was Du da schreibst. Ich habe zwar nicht Kaufmann gelernt, bin aber sein fast 30 Jahren erfolgreich im Verkauf tätig. Wir haben regelmäßig Aktionsware, welche für Spucke verkauft wird um den Kunden zu locken und eine Art von Kundenbindung zu erreichen. Diese Waren sind in keinster Weise minderwertige Artikel.
> 
> Meine Frau ist gelernte Einzelhandelskauffrau. Bei Ihr im Betrieb gibt es regelmäßig Angebote, an denen die außer Arbeit nichts haben. Da wird zum Selbstkostenpreis gute, erstklassige Ware verkauft um die Kunden in den Laden zu locken. Ergebnis: Der Laden ist an den Tagen brechend voll, die meisten Kunden kaufen auch andere Waren und somit wird eine sehr gute Umsatzsteigerung erreicht. Was glaubst Du was passieren würde, wenn der Kunde zwar mit Billigstpreisen gelockt, aber mit minderwertiger Ware bedient wird.
> 
> ...



Das klingt für mich alles nicht gut, nicht ehrlich, nicht überzeugend.

"Aktionsware, welche für Spucke verkauft wird um den Kunden zu locken"

Bei sowas sieht mich der Handel nicht wieder - um es so zu sagen: ich lass mich doch nicht für blöd verkaufen, das empfinde ich mindestens als Verarschung, im Falle das ich mit den Teilen ohne Vorwarnung und mit Anfahrtsaufwand gerechnet habe, auch noch als schlimmer. :g

Wenn das normal sein soll... #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

@hans albers
|good: 

Ich bin nicht der Spro Kundendienst, und habe das auch sicher nicht vor zu sein! :g :m

Wenn die Kunden insgesamt Reaktion zeigen und dementsprechend weniger kaufen und lauthals schimpfen,
ist es schnell wieder vorbei mit dem Montagsrollenspuk oder wie auch immer.

Hatten wir ja schon mal vor einiger längerer Zeit, und plötzlich war wieder Ruhe.

Ich verdächtige und bezichtige jedenfalls die vielen Billigheimer und Pfennigfuchser der Mittäterschaft,
mittätig beim herunterfahren der Outputqualität auf eine Billigstmassenschiene! :m

Sinnig empfinde ich das für mein Angelgerät einfach nicht, so ein bischen mehr erwarte ich doch davon, und ich habe für mich die besten Sorgloswege mit diesen Rollen eruiert, das kann ich gerne mitteilen, darüber hinaus werde ich sehr lustlos wenn diese an sich für meine Angelei wichtigen Teile so zeramscht werden.


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..moin..
> 
> ich weiss ,
> schon tausendmal diskutiert und auch off-topic..
> ...




Mein reden, aber eigentlich wollte ich mich ja zukünfig aus der "Arc-Chose" heraushalten.... aber bei drei gekauften Arcs dreimal "Edelschrott" zu erhalten, war schon etwas heftig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein reden, aber eigentlich wollte ich mich ja zukünfig aus der "Arc-Chose" heraushalten.... aber bei drei gekauften Arcs dreimal "Edelschrott" zu erhalten, war schon etwas heftig


Martin, glaube ich Dur auch unumwunden, auch die positiven Beispiele von Hotte können ja genauso sein, es ist nur sehr arg zwiespältig in so einem Fall und hinterläßt ein sehr schales Gefühl. |rolleyes 

Außerdem: haben Du und ich es überhaupt nicht nötig , sich mit sowas weiter länger zu befassen, weil es andere Handelsschienen gibt, die einem mehr bringen und woran ich mich einfach führderhin halte. 

Ich bin für den Schaiss den Spro incl. verschiedener Händler zeitweise verzapft nicht zuständig, und das ist ihr Bier! :g


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich alles nicht gut, nicht ehrlich, nicht überzeugend.
> 
> "Aktionsware, welche für Spucke verkauft wird um den Kunden zu locken"
> 
> ...



dieser Argumentation kann ich nun überhaupt nicht mehr folgen....#d

.....muss ich aber auch nicht.

AngelDet, auch wenn man glaubt von allem Ahnung zu haben....kann man doch gewaltig daneben liegen.

Zu deinem Postings hier über meinem schreib ich mal besser nix...|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> AngelDet, auch wenn man glaubt von allem Ahnung zu haben....kann man doch gewaltig daneben liegen.


Hotte, du hast vom Handel, den Gebaren, Gepflogenheiten, Lockangeboten und Tricks viel mehr Ahnung und Internas-Erfahrungen als ich, ganz sicher #6, bestimmt und bist in den Kategorien auch zu hause! 

ABER: ich will es gar nicht, miese Sachen sind für mich ein Grund für:
einfach - effizient - radikal:
*STOP - no go!*

Eine billig-gammelige täuschlicherweise an den Mann (oder Frau) gebrachte RedArc braucht man nicht bejammern, diskutieren oder fixen wollen, die gehört umgetauscht oder bestenfalls als Markierungsgewicht an ne Markerpose. :g
Insofern stimmt Martins Aussage Edelschrott einfach, nicht alle, aber etliche.


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Martin, glaube ich Dur auch unumwunden, auch die positiven Beispiele von Hotte können ja genauso sein, es ist nur sehr arg zwiespältig in so einem Fall und hinterläßt ein sehr schales Gefühl. |rolleyes
> 
> Außerdem: haben Du und ich es überhaupt nicht nötig , sich mit sowas weiter länger zu befassen, weil es andere Handelsschienen gibt, die einem mehr bringen und woran ich mich einfach führderhin halte.
> 
> Ich bin für den Schaiss den Spro incl. verschiedener Händler zeitweise verzapft nicht zuständig, und das ist ihr Bier! :g



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Was mich aber damals wirklich maßlos an dem Arc-Mist geärgert hat, war, dass ich den Schrott für einen guten Kumpel besorgt hatte und dann als "Depp" dastand
Ich persönlich hätte mir diese Rolle niemals gekauft, da ich eher dem High-End-Segment der Rollenbaukunst zugetan bin - und dabei werde ich auch sicherlich bis zu meinem Lebensende bleiben Mein Kumpel fischt jetzt übrigens mit sehr viel Begeisterung ne 2500er TP FB

Martin#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte mir diese Rolle niemals gekauft, da ich eher dem High-End-Segment der Rollenbaukunst zugetan bin - und dabei werde ich auch sicherlich bis zu meinem Lebensende bleiben Mein Kumpel fischt jetzt übrigens mit sehr viel Begeisterung ne 2500er TP FB


Tja, und so hat dieser Anbieter die Chance vertan, einige Rollen weniger verkauft und ein mahnendes Menetekel in die Welt gesetzt.

Ich habe auch keine Veranlassung das zu ändern oder dran zu rütteln, so mit dem Status Quo Konsens verschiedener möglicher Schienen und Betrachtungsweisen ist mir das viel lieber! #6


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Schluss-aus-Amen


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Checkliste für neue Red Arc*

Ohne hier unnütz mit zu diskutieren:

Habe mir *HIER* eine Red Arc für *70 Euro* persönlich gekauft (d.h. nicht über Versand)

Ist eigentlich recht günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern...


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ich folge dem Thread hier fleißig 
Habe dem Händler am Freitag noch eine Mail mit Problembeschreinbung und Bitte um Umtausch geschickt bisher aber noch keine Antwort. Um auch nochmal was zum allgemeinen Red Arc - Thema beizutragen...ich werde es so halten dass ich der Rolle 3 Chancen einräume. Will heißen wenn ich dreimal Schrott geschickt bekomme spring ich von der Arc ab und seh mich nach was anderem um. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass es dazu kommt, immerhin zahlt der Händler die Kosten der Umtausch-Rücksendungen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er es dann dreimal beim gleichen Versucht mangelware anzudrehen. Ich denke auch wenn man konsequent mangelhafte Rollen zurückschickt und die auch tatsächlich massenhaft bei Spro in der Retoure landen, dass es sich für die dann früher oder später durchaus lohnt mal genauer hin zu sehen was sie da aus der Produktion in den Handel schicken. Das falscheste was man machen kann ist den Müll zu schlucken und sie damit durchkommen zu lassen. Wenn die Rollen im Laden liegen bleiben merken sie es zwar auch aber wenn sie die Retouren "um die Ohren gehauen" bekommen haben sie auch gleich undleugbar die Begründung dafür.


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

So die Rolle ist zurückgeschickt und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage Ersatz. Allerdings waren die 10300 oder 10400 nicht mehr auf Lager (wären erst Ende februar wieder lieferbar gewesen) so dass ich auf die 10200 zurückgreifen musste. Scheinbar ist das Interesse an der Red Arc doch ziemlich hoch würde mich mal brennend interessieren ob jetzt jemand anders das von mir zurückgeschickte Teil bekommt 
Hab dem Shop nochmal gesagt er soll die Ersatzrolle auf jeden Fall nochmal testen mal schauen ob ich diesmal was ordentliches bekomme.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ok die Ersatzrolle ist heute eingetroffen und läuft einwandfrei. Kein Wackeln, keine Aussetzer, die Bremse läuft wie ein Uhrwerk..ich bin vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## donlotis (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Na, dann viel Spaß damit! #6 Ihre Stärken zeigt die Arc erst richtig, wenn ein schöner Fisch dran ist...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Homer5 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ok die Ersatzrolle ist heute eingetroffen und läuft einwandfrei. Kein Wackeln, keine Aussetzer, die Bremse läuft wie ein Uhrwerk..ich bin vollauf zufrieden.


 
hallo,freut mich für dich das diesmal alles klatt gelaufen ist.
habe mir die tage auch ne red arc 10300 zugelegt und vorher alles auf herz und nieren geprüft,war auch alles anzubehör dabei,jetzt fehlt nur noch meine neue spinnrute,nur ich weiss immer noch nicht welche.Hier mein thread dazu
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120051


----------



## TRANSformator (7. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Hallo, habe heute auch meine neue Red Arc 10300 erhalten Vom Gefühl her läuft sie relativ gut, allerdings sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen, bei denen ich mir nciht sicher bin, ob das so muss:

1. Die Rolle macht Geräusche......ist jetzt schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich würde das als leicht schleifende bzw. mahlende Geräusche bezeichnen. Muss die Red Arc normalerweise nahezu geräuschlos laufen?

2. Der Bügel knackt beim Umklappen immer an derselben Stelle etwas. st das normal?


Werde morgen mal mit der Rolle eines Bekannten vergleichen um meine Rolle besser einordnen zu können. er hat ne 10400 limited edition. diese sollte ja einwandfrei laufen. denke doch, dass spro zumidnest bei eienr sonderedition ne vernünftige kontrolle durchführt...

gruß


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Hallo TRANSformator |wavey:

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht:



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute auch meine neue Red Arc 10300 erhalten *Vom Gefühl her läuft sie relativ gut* (...)



und



> 1. *Die Rolle macht Geräusche*......ist jetzt schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich würde das als leicht schleifende bzw. mahlende Geräusche bezeichnen.


|kopfkrat

Wie kann ne Rolle, die Geräusche macht relativ gut laufen?

Nö, sollte sie nicht machen. Sollte überhaupt gar keine neu gekaufte Rolle machen, sonst hält man nämlich Ramsch in den Händen! 



> denke doch, dass spro zumidnest bei eienr sonderedition ne vernünftige kontrolle durchführt...


Zum thema Kontrollen, wo hier ja immer wieder wild rumspekuliert wird: Wenn du mich fragst glaube ich NICHT, das die Hersteller SPRO, Ryobi, WFT... auch nur _irgendetwas_ an den Rollen machen, außer ihr Label draufkleben. Die kommen fertig montiert aus irgend einer Manufaktur und werden bei dem hiesigen Preis bestimmt nicht nochmal aufgeschraubt. Deswegen sind sie so billig und deswegen gehört jede dritte Rolle auf den Müll. Die richtig guten, end-kontrollierten Rollen landen warscheinlich auf dem japanischen Markt.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Also mit gefühlsmäßig gut laufen meine ich, dass sie nicht unrund läuft und der Drehwiederstand bzw das Gefühl dabei auf der gesamten Kurbelumdrehung gleich ist. Es ist also nichts unangenehmes zu spüren.
Das Geräusch würde ich als ein Rauschen vll auch ein minimales Schleifen, schwer zu definieren. Einfach ein Laufgeräusch, was etwas lauter wird, wenn ich schnell kurbel. Kann eine Rolle überhaupt völlig geräuschlos arbeiten? Es sind ja mechanische Bauteile drin....

Habe übrigens mittlerweile mal das 400er Sondereditionsmodell gegengetestet. Die Geräuschkulisse ist nahezu identisch. Habe hier in der Gegend leider keine Möglichkeit, eine Austellungsrolle beim Händler zu testen..... 

Ich glaube ich bvehalte sie erstmal und bestelle mir direkt das Penn Rollenfett und mache sie dann mal auf udn fette sie anch meinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Nach Deiner Beschreibung hört es sich so schon an: Zuwenig Fett drin, aber keine spürbaren Macken im Getriebelauf. Das ist eine Basis, wo man mit besserem Schmierfett+Menge gute Chancen hat!


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Nö, das ist die Basis die man seinem Händler schnellstmöglich um die Ohren haut. Meine bescheidene Meinung.

Wenn man schon leicht das Gefühl hat, daß da etwas nicht stimmt - weg damit!

Mal abgesehen davon ist natürlich keine Rolle geräuschlos. Aber wenn das Geräusch schon als "schleifend" interpretiert werden kann... ne nagelneue Technium gibt jedenfalls keine Geräusche von sich, die in eine derartige Richtung gehen. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nö, das ist die Basis die man seinem Händler schnellstmöglich um die Ohren haut.


Richtig! Aber es gibt es auch diverse Gründe das nicht zu tun, sei es der Preis, whatever. #c

Ich finde es jedenfalls besser, den Handel und die Händler zu unterstützen, die auch saubere Qualität ausliefern #6, dann hat man damit kein "Geschiss". Es ist auch ein großer Unterschied, ob eine Rolle so schlecht gefettet ausgeliefert wird, dass sie dringend nachgearbeitet werden MUSS (betrifft eigentlich alle Marken), oder ob man sie gerne nachschmiert, weil man den Lauf noch einen Tick besser haben will, optimale Salzvorsorge treffen will, das Dingens also optimieren möchte, usw.
Bekommen tun wir letzlich das, was wir uns als Käufer gefallen lassen.
Aber mit dem Appell wiederhole ich mich wohl. :g


----------



## TRANSformator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Habe gerade mal die Spule abgenommen und ein Vergleichsfoto von einer 4 Jahre alten und noch nie nachgeschmierten Shimano Nexave 2500 RA und der neuen Red Arc 10300 gemacht. Bei der Shimano ist der Bolzen, auf dem die Spule sitzt, mehr als gut geschmiert. Bei der Red Arc kann man da kein Fett erkennen. SIeht man ja auch auf den Fotos Selbst der Finger wird kaum schmierig, wenn man dort anpackt. Ist das so richtig, dass dort so wenig Fett ist? Ich würde ja am liebsten mal in die Red Arc reinschauen, traue michw egen der Garantie aber nicht, weil ich mich noch nicht für oder gegen einen Umtausch entschieden habe.

ich habe jetzt auch mal den direkten Vergleich zwischen der Nexave und der Red Arc gemacht udn muss sagen, dass die Shimano leiser ist und auch leichter läuft als die Red Arc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> weil ich mich noch nicht für oder gegen einen Umtausch entschieden habe.


Wieso?


----------



## Molke-Drink (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Haste schonmal bei neuen Autoteilen(Gelenken)ein Übermaß an Fett gefunden also ich nicht?Heut zu Tage braucht man einfach nicht mehr viel davon,weil alles Haargenau aufeinander abgestimmt ist...


----------



## TRANSformator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Haste schonmal bei neuen Autoteilen(Gelenken)ein Übermaß an Fett gefunden also ich nicht?Heut zu Tage braucht man einfach nicht mehr viel davon,weil alles Haargenau aufeinander abgestimmt ist...




Wenns denn so wäre, hätte ich nichts dagegen. Aber scheinbar ist die mangelhafte Schmierung ja der Grund für das schlechte Laufen der Red Arc.

@AngelDet
Ich habe das ganze ja online bestellt, udn wäge nun zwischen dem AUfwand ab, die Rolle vernünftig selbst zu schmieren oder die Rolle wieder zurückzugeben und dann das Risiko einzugehen, dass ich erneut eine bekomme, die genauso schelcht läuft. Leider gibts hier vor Ort keinen Händler, der mir die 10300 für denselben preis zur Verfügung stellt. Woltle ursprünglich die Exage kaufen und habe mich dann doch für die Red Arc entschieden, wobwohl diese mit knapp 70 € eigentlich über meinem Budget als Student liegt......

Habe gerade mal den Händler angerufen und der wusste sofort, worum es geht. Er meinte, ich könne es erst auch selbst versuchen: Kurbel abschrauben, Fett einpressen und halt den teil, der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist etwas fetten. Sollte dann eine Besserung erkennbar sein, mach ich die Rolle komplett auf und befreie sie vom alten Fett und fette sie komplett durch. Tritt nach der kleinen Fettspritze keine Besserung ein, schicke ich sie zurück.


----------



## donlotis (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich würde ja am liebsten mal in die Red Arc reinschauen, traue michw egen der Garantie aber nicht...



Hier gibt`s einen Einblick in die 10300. |rolleyes

Das Foto ist vor dem neuen Einfetten gemacht. Penn ist da schon richtig!

Gruß Don


----------



## TRANSformator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

so, habe mich jetzt mal daran gemacht und die Rolle geöffnet, um zu gucken, wie es darin ausschaut. Da dies meine erste Rolle ist, die ich von innen sehe, kann ich die vorhandene Fettung nicht beurteilen. Ist das ausreichend oder doch eher mangelhaft?

Wie gehe ich weiter vor? Möchte ungern noch mehr auseinander nehmen, da mir als totaler Rollenlaie das Risiko zu groß ist.

1. Wie bekomme ich das alte Fett am besten weg?Kann ich das ganze mit Bremsenreiniger ausspülen?

2. An welche Stellen muss wieder Fett hin, Kann ich da überall Rollenfett nehmen? Kann hier leider nirgends Penn auftreiben. Hier bekomm ich nur Jenzi. Geht sicher auch oder?


----------



## TRANSformator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Huch, Fotos vergessen...muss an der Uhrzeit liegen

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Auf dem ersten Bild hat der WS ja einiges Schmierungmittel.
Das Großrad auf Bild 2 ist aber ein bischen trocken, daher bestimmt ein leichtes mahlen.

Pass auf die U-Feder oben am Stellhebel auf, sicherstellen, das ist schnell ein übles Suchen im Zimmer!

Du kannst es mit der Quick&Dirty Methode Bremsenreiniger probieren.
Wenn Du zuviel reinsprühst und Dir das Flanschlager freispülst, dann mußt Du nochmal ran.
Der sichere aber aufwendige Weg ist das Totalzerlegen, abwischen, spülen in Waschbenzin oder Petroleum,
dann wieder liebevoll gefettet zusammensetzen. 
Bei einer alten eingelaufenen Rolle ist auch die Markierung von Großrad und der Messingritzelposition sinnvoll (ganzzahlige Übersetzung 7:35 = 1:5,0) , damit man die so wieder zusammensteckt. Bei einer neuen Rolle ist es noch egal.

Es gibt ein eindeutiges Indiz für den Erfolg, egal auf welchem Wege: 
Wenn sie gut läuft und nichts schabt, dann ist da auch in Ordnung! #6
Wenn es irgendwann schlechter wird, sollte man wieder ran.

Weitere Infos und Lesenswertes hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600


----------



## TRANSformator (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

So, ich habs mir ganz einfach gemacht, da das Jenzi-Fett und das originale nahezu identisch von der Konsistenz und Farbe sind. Habe das originale Fett einfach dran gelassen und den Rest relativ dick mit Jenzi Rollenfett bearbeitet. Also Fett ist da jetzt mehr als genug drin. Am Lauf hat sich kaum etwas verändert.....Der war ja auch ok. Das Geräusch ist etwas besser geworden....Werde die Rolle jetzt erstmal behalten und beobachten. Kann sie ja notfalls immer noch reklamieren, wenn sie anfängt schlechter zu laufen. Aber man sagt ja, dass sich die Arc erst noch einlaufen muss, mal gucken, wie sie sich nach einer Weile macht.

Danke für die Hilfe hier.

Gruß


----------



## Steinbeißer (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Wenn sich das Geräusch mit mehr Fett nicht verändert hat und der Lauf auch vorher weich und nicht rauh war, ist der "Geräuscherzeuger" mit einiger Sicherheit das Rücklaufsperrenlager#6! Speziell dort müssen sich die kleinen Walzen in den Aussparungen des Lagergehäuses einschleifen! Das kann man bei fast jeder neuen Rolle (aller Marken) so beobachten. Leider ist es im Angelladen selten so still, daß man dieses leise Sirren dort wahrnehmen könnte. Und ein klein wenig dickeres Öl oder sogar eine Spur weiches Fett verbessern den Lauf eines jeden Sperrlagers - je nach Vorspannung der kleinen Feder, die den Käfig in Sperrposition zieht oder drückt geht da mehr oder weniger, ohne die Funktion zu beeinträchtigen. Bei der Arc ist der Grat recht schmal, sonst sperrt sie nicht mehr. Bei vielen anderen Rollen kann man das Sperrlager tunen, indem man die Vorspannung der Feder vorsichtig verringert, sprich, sie WENIG überdehnt, ausleiert. Z.B. bei vielen aktuellen Tica Rollen ist die Vorspannung unnötig hoch und verschlechtert den Lauf der Rolle. Bei den Arcs ist die Spannung der Feder aber perfekt. Kurbel vielleicht einfach mal beide Spulen mit Schnur voll, dann wirst Du schon einen Unterschied bemerken.|wavey:

Und noch mal ganz grundsätzlich: Ich finde, bei solchen Diskussionen über Geräusch, Weichheit und Fehlerfreiheit des Laufs ist der subjektive Faktor zu entscheidend, als daß man das theoretisch am Rechner "abgleichen" könnte. Was dem einen als seidenweich erscheint, empfindet der andere differenzierter und bemerkt Unregelmäßigkeiten, die dem ersten verborgen bleiben. So, wie man z.B. das Gehör schulen kann, gibt es mit Sicherheit auch einen Lerneffekt bei den feinmotorischen Empfindungen.Das Ganze ist nun auch noch beim gleichen Menschen tagesform- und uhrzeitabhängig. Wie soll man das vergleichen?
Und in den Katalogen der Anbieter laufen ja seit Jahren ausnahmslos ALLE Rollen immer "seidenweich"! #d
Da kaufe ich dann wohl immer die falschen!!!|krach:

Gruß, René


----------



## TRANSformator (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Eben weil das ganze so subjektiv ist, habe ich das Ding gegen zwei andere Red Arcs getestet. Mittlerweile würde ich das ganze als akzeptabel bezeichnen und hoffe, dass diese leichte Sirren mit der Zeit noch reduziert werden kann, wenn die Arc ein bischen gelaufen hat. Auf jeden Fall läuft sie schwerer als meine Shimano Nexave. Es fühlt sich fast so an, als wenn in der Shimano eher öl als Fett wäre, was der Grund für den extremen leichtlauf sein könnte. Die Arc läuft dafür aber auch harmonisch, aber halt ein bischen schwerer, was ich persönlich aber nicht als unangenehm empfinde, da es sich so anfühlt, als wenn der etwas schwerere Lauf durch ein stabileres Getriebe begründet ist.

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn ihr bei eurer Arc die Kurbel knapp über den höchsten Punkt bringt, sie dort festhaltet und dann einfach los lasst, dreht die Kurbel dann aufgrund der Gravitation und dem Eigengewicht ohne extra Schwung noch bis an den tiefsten Punkt oder bleibt sie quaso oben stehen, da wo ihr sie stehen gelassen habt?


Gruß


----------



## Fischbox (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren jeweils eine 9300er und 9400er RedArc im Gebrauch und da spreche ich nicht vom Ansitzangeln sondern vom Jiggen, Speedpilken in Norwegen, Pilken bis max. 100 Gramm und Mefofischen. Alles Angelarten bei denen die Rolle stark beansprucht wird. Ich habe sie damals für 50 bzw. 55 € erworben. Kurz nachgefettet und ab ans Wasser. Beide Rollen laufen noch gut,wenn auch nicht mehr so gut wie am Anfang. Da haben mich teurere Shimanos gaz bestimmt auch nicht besser bedient. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. RedArc nehme ich gerne wieder, auch wenn ich sie nicht zu solchen Hammerpreisen bekomme.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

War heute nochmal in einem Fahcgeschäft hier in der Nähe, wo ich eben auch die red Arc mal getestet habe und der Dealer dort meinte, dass Spro ne Menge B-Ware produziert hat. Diese wurden laut seiner Aussage von einem "Herrn Moritz" aufgekauft und in Umlauf gebracht. Mag sein, wobei ich bezweifel, dass die vielen Ebay Angebote alle von diesem Discounter ausgehen.......

Eigentlich wäre es meienr meinung nach mal angebracht, sich direkt mit Spro in Verbindung zu setzen und da mal nachzuhaken, wo diese Bestände herstammen und wieso die als A-Ware im Umlauf sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob Spro eine Vertretung in Deutschland hat, aber für den Fall, dass eine vorhanden ist, könnten die Verantwortlichen des Anglerboards doch diese mal kontaktieren....Das Anglerboard dürfte dort aufgrund seiner Stärke mehr ausrichten können, als wenn ein Einzelner eine Anfrage stellt.

edit: eine deutsche Vertretung gibt es:
*
SPRO   Deutschland  GmbH*
Wielandstr. 2
99423 Weimar

                                              Tel:                 03643-77740                                               Fax:                 03643-7774 20                                               E-mail:                 mail@spro.de


----------



## TRANSformator (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Moin, ich mache mir gerade Gedanken, was das Bespulen der Red Arc angeht, nachdem ich eben wieder ein beschissenes Erlebns am Wasser hatte, weil der Anhieb aufgrund der Mono nicht durchgekommen ist. Hab nen hammerharten Biss auf nen Bleikopfspinner bekommen und direkt den Anschlag gesetzt. Fisch hing auch und nach vorsichtigem Drill mit der 0,22er Mono zeigte sich ein ca. 1 Meter langer Hecht an der Oberfläche. Kurz vorm Ufer schüttelte er sich nochmal und schwupp war er weg. Das wäre mit Abstand mein bsiher größter Hecht gewesen Hatte das Erlebnis die letzten Tage öfter, wenn ich Bisse weiter draußen bekommen habe. Mehr Aussteiger als Fänge 
Ich habe ja die 10300, auf die 150m 0,28er passen. Hab mir die 10lb Powerline  (300 yard) aus den USA bestellt udn überlege nun, wieviel auf die Spule passt?
Ist es besser, wenn ich noch Mono unterfütter? Wie verbidnet man die Schnüre am besten?


Gruß


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> War heute nochmal in einem Fahcgeschäft hier in der Nähe, wo ich eben auch die red Arc mal getestet habe und der Dealer dort meinte, dass Spro ne Menge B-Ware produziert hat.



Das ist ne merkwürdige Aussage, weil SPRO diese Rollen nämlich garnicht selbst produziert.


----------



## TRANSformator (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist ne merkwürdige Aussage, weil SPRO diese Rollen nämlich garnicht selbst produziert.



War seine Aussage, dabei ist ja aber eigentlich auch egal, ob SPro die Dinger produziert oder eine Manufaktur damit beauftragt. Sobald auf der Rolle "Spro" draufsteht, und sie ordnungsgemäß wie einwandfreie Neuware verpackt ist, ist Spro für mich als Kunden und auch für den Händler der Verantwortliche. Daher passt die Aussage schon wohl, dass Spro B-Ware produziert hat. Ansonsten kann ichs eine Aussage nicht beurteilen.

Fakt ist aber, dass scheinbar eine Menge mangelhafter Red Arcs als gelabelte A-Ware auf den Markt kommen bzw gekommen sind.  Spro als offizieller Hersteller ist dafür verantwortlich. Sollte das Werk, welches Spro mit der Montage beauftragt Mist bauen, hat damit weder der Kunde noch der Händler zu tun. Für uns bzw. den Händler ist immer Spro selbst der Ansprechpartner. Mit dem Werk muss Spro sich auseinander setzen.
Das die miserablen Arcs allein durch den großen bekannten Discounter auf den Markt gebracht wurden, bezweifel ich selbst ja auch, weil die vielen schelchten Ebayteile sicher nicht alle von diesem Discounter stammen. Ich bin mir aber auch nahezu sicher, dass beim Discounter diese B-Ware verkauft wurde. Dort gabs die Red Arc zum Schleuderpreis von 50€. Da kann der Einkaufspreis nicht sonderlich hoch gewesen sein. Diese Vermutungen bringen nur alle nichts. Das einzige was etwas bringen könnte wäre, wenn man sich als aussagekräftige Verbindung mal bei Spro direkt schlau macht.


----------



## Fischbox (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Der besagte Discounter Moritz hatte die Red Arc sogar zweimal im Programm und zwar dieses und leztes Jahr, dann hätten die wohl zweimal B-Ware verkauft, was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann,denn wenn man sich mal die Angebotsseite von denen anschaut, dann verkaufen die wohl regelmäßig jede Menge B-Ware zu Hammerpreisen. Wäre das der Fall, dann hätte es bestimmt schon diverse Reklamationen gegeben. 

Ganz wichtig, die Angebote gab es bei Moritz Nord, einem Geschäft mit nur einer Filiale und *ausschließlich Ladenverkauf*. Der große Discounter Moritz International hat mit diesem Geschäft mittlerweile rein gar nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## TRANSformator (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Die Moritz-Fährte ist sicher zu vernachlässigen. hab ja nur das Statement des Händlers wiedergegeben. Bei Moritz werden genauso viele schrottige Arcs aufgetaucht sein wie überall im Handel. Wenn man die Arc "live" beim Händler kauft, wird niemand eine kaufen, die gammelig läuft. Also gehen die gammeligen wieder an den Hersteller zurück oder landen im Netz.


----------



## schakal1182 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Ich finde, dass man beim Testkurbeln im Geschäft eh nur die halbe Wahrheit erfährt.

Ich habe meine kleine 10200er bei der Gummitanke bestellt und die kurbelt sich sehr rund. Sie ist nicht sehr leichtgängig, (gute schmierung?), man muss schon auch drehen damit sie sich bewegt. Negativ ist das aber in keinem Fall. Gestern habe ich mit der 1000er Exage gesponnen und bei der braucht man die Kurbel nur anzutippen und er dreht einmal rum. Ich mag das nicht so sehr...
Bei meiner 10400er ist es das gleiche. Die erste hatte ich im Laden gekauft, und habe einen Fehler im Lauf beim Testkurbel gar nicht bemerkt. Beim Durchchecken zu Hause viel es mir dann auf und ich habe die Rolle gegen eine ohne Fehler umgetauscht.

Bei beiden (guten) Rollen war es jedoch so, dass man sie beim "Trockenkurbeln" nicht gehört hat.

Doch sobald unter Last gekurbelt wird produzieren beide Rollen Geräusche. Ich tippe bei beiden auf das Schnurlaufröllchen (wurde auch schon nachgefettet, hat aber nichts genutzt).


Eine Frage an die RedArc-Besitzer hätte ich aber auch noch:

1. Meine 10400er Spule sitz nicht ganz fest auf der Achse sondern hat gut 4mm Spiel (in Drehachsrichtung). Ich hatte erst gedacht, ich hätte die Bremse nicht ganz zugezogen, aber selbst bei knallhart angezogener Bremse hat die Spule noch spiel. Ist das Normal?


----------



## isi 81 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

@Schakal

JA das kam mir auch komisch vor und ich war deswegen bei meinem Händler erataunlicherweise hatten alle Arcs dieses Spiel.

Für mich keine Toprolle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die RedArc-Besitzer hätte ich aber auch noch:
> 
> 1. Meine 10400er Spule sitz nicht ganz fest auf der Achse sondern hat gut 4mm Spiel (in Drehachsrichtung). Ich hatte erst gedacht, ich hätte die Bremse nicht ganz zugezogen, aber selbst bei knallhart angezogener Bremse hat die Spule noch spiel. Ist das Normal?


Merkwürdige Geschichte! 

Wobei, meinst Du ein Verschieben in axialer Richtung, mit der Achse in Längsrichtung? Da ist bei den WS-Rollen relativ viel Spiel, die EXC haben weniger. Es ist zwangläufig bei einer Slow-Oszillations Rolle wegen der vielen zwischengeschalteten Getrieberäder, die den sehr langsamen Spulenhub erzeugen.

Oder ein Wackeln der Spule auf der (dabei feststehenden) Achse ala Kreisel-"Präzession", http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präzession, oberes Bild? Gerade dabei sind die Arcs sehr gut spielfrei, Spulen fest sitzend. Dort wackeln gerne die Shimanos und Daiwas.


----------



## Steinbeißer (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Dieses Längsspiel hat doch nun ausnahmslos jede Stationärrolle mal mehr und mal weniger ausgeprägt. Wackel doch bitte mal an irgendeiner anderen Rolle und Du wirst dieses Spiel feststellen, das auf die Funktion auch gar keinen Einfluß hat. Es ist ein Spiel der gesamten Achse mitsamt der daran befestigten Spule und addiert sich aus den Toleranzen des Hubsystems z.B. Exzenter in Kulisse bzw. Wormshaftführungs-irgendwas (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein:c) in Führungsnut, dem Flankenspiel der am Spulenhub beteiligten Zahnräder und, wenn Du zur Prüfung den Rotor und nicht die Kurbel festhälst zusätzlich dem Spiel im Hauptgetriebe zwischen Großrad und Ritzel. Daraus ein Urteil über Toprolle oder nicht abzuleiten, finde ich Quark.#d

Gruß, René

Edit: Oh, AngelDet war schneller - Zweifingersuchsystem ;-) ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Jupp, haste aber exakt beschrieben! #6
Die Wormschaftschneckenwelle oder (die bei der Red Arc nicht vorhandenen) Führungsachsen fehlten noch. 

Die WS-Arcs laufen mit 2 einfachen Gleitschuhen auf dem Gehäuse unten aufgestützt, was das Blockieren des Spulenzugs betrifft. 
Sie haben keine 2 Stahlachsen, die z.B. bei Shimano parallel zur Wormschaftschneckenwelle liegen und dabei den Führungsfinger, der auf der Wormshaftwelle reitet, stabilisieren.
Vorteil der 2 Stahlachsen ist die hohere Präzision der Führung, das Prinzip der WS-Arcs ist dagegen druckstabiler, weil keine Stahlachse verbiegen (in Reitermittelstellung) und blockieren kann, die die Rolle unrettbar ausfallen lassen könnte. 
Dagegen kann bei derart hoher Überlast an jeder WS-Arc das "Treckerrattern" durch leichtes Verbiegen der Welle selber auftreten, was den Lauf sehr unschön macht, allerdings so wiederum garantiert, dass auch eine WS-Arc nicht bei einem Großwels oder anderem Fisch-des-Lebens blockieren wird, und damit dem Fischverlust vorbeugt. 
Diese Extremreserve finde ich ganz gut, lieber Material tauschen als so einen Fisch zu verlieren, meine Meinung. :g


----------



## TRANSformator (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Gerade der etwas schwerere lauf der Arc lässt mich bis jetzt an der Qualität zweifeln. Ist mit Sicherheit eine Gewöhnungssache udn wird mich bald nicht mehr stören, da die Arc ja ansonsten gefühlsmäßig rund läuft. Aber ich ahbe jetzt mehrere Jahre nur mit Shimanos gefischt udn selbst die "billige" Nexave hat einen extremen Leichtlauf, fast ohne Widerstand. Da brauch ich die Kurbel nur anzutippen udn sie amcht einige Umdrehungen. Die Arc läuft da schwerfälliger. Habe sowas auch schon bei extrem billigen Rollen festgestellt, bei denen fühlt es sich aber anders an. Dort spürt man deutlich, dass der schwere Lauf mit der schlechten Qualität des Getriebes udn der Lager begründert ist. dazu wirken sie dann meist noch ziemlich klapprig. Bei der Arc fühlt sich alles schön fest und robust an, eben auch der Lauf. Da fühlt sich der etwas schwerere lauf eher so an, als wenn die Getriebeteile sehr stabil gebaut wurden und dementsprechend mehr Widerstand bieten.


----------



## silviomopp (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Habe soeben meine Red -Arc 10300 bekommen. Ein tolles Teil, auf den ersten und zweiten Blick  !!! 

Werde morgen sofort zum testen am Weiher stehen  !!!

Näheres folgt ...


----------



## Hooked (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ckeckliste für neue Red Arc*

Na dann mal Petri! :m


----------

